# yanmar 1700 coolant mixture



## jfol85 (Aug 23, 2013)

Will 75% water 25% antifreeze have enough freeze protection for georgia. Temps rarely get in the teens?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

That solution seems to be good for 10 degrees. It would work here in North East Texas. Ourts rarely gets in the teens. We may see single didgits once every 30 to 50 years.


----------

